# I end up with the weirdest stuff!



## 4x4nutz (Feb 14, 2022)

I've had two bicycles land in my lap in the past month. This one's kinda cool...needs new tires and carb though. I believe it's the cruiser model.


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Feb 15, 2022)

That's quite an interesting bike you have come across there.  I'll tell you what I think it is.  I believe it is a 2012 Schwinn "Point Beach", cruiser model, with the Whizzer conversion.  I have seen a number of these Point Beach bikes with a motor addition on them, so I reckon they were kind of popular for that application.  The Point Beach model is aluminum frame, and was originally sold at Walmart, I believe they went for about $179, and came with a Shimano 7 speed twist grip, and front and rear caliper brakes with polished aluminum levers.
..........The reason I know anything about these is because my parents gave me a Schwinn Point Beach for Christmas in 2010, and it was my first full size bicycle.  In 2010 they came in blue and white paint, and after 2012 they started making them in red.  Mine lasted for about 5 years before it failed completely.  First, after 6 months, the gear shifter stripped and I lost most ability to shift gears and was stuck in 3rd gear.  Then, one by one, the fender struts starting breaking, until eventually the fenders were held on only by wire coat hangers.  After a year the brakes failed completely and the brake levers both snapped off.  After about 2 years the rear free-wheel ceased to work, so I had to find replacement rear wheel.  After 3 years the rear tire exploded.  Finally what was left of the rear shifter fell apart, and I could no longer keep the chain on the sprockets because the rear wheel was non adjustable, so it was put in the barn and hasn't moved since!  I saved up and bought my first antique bike after that!   Thank you for posting your find, and hopefully you'll have better luck with your bike than I did


----------



## 4x4nutz (Feb 15, 2022)

This was the first I'd ever seen. Sounds like there are some design issues.


----------



## Boris (Feb 15, 2022)

Not a Whizzer kit. If you do as The Carolina Rambler did and put it in the barn and leave it, it should last at least 5 years and probably much longer.😉


----------



## vincev (Feb 15, 2022)

This looks like one of the many Chinese motors that you can put on bikes.I have 2 and they work well.........


----------

